

New to Cambridge, MA. Any meet ups? - lhcjackson

Hi all, I just moved to Cambridge area 2 months ago for a new job. I enjoy making my own apps in the free time. I did couple side projects in web and mobile area before and I want to start my hobby again! Wondering if there are any good places and events to meet people with similar interest and make some friends!
======
rst
Check out the Boston User Group Calendar at <http://bugc.org> and also ye olde
meetup.com (which has groups that don't publish to BUGC).

~~~
lhcjackson
Thanks! Looks like there are things going on everyday. I will def attend some
of those events.

